

Google acquires Everything Is The Best (Plannr included) - FrancescoRizzi
http://techcrunch.com/2010/10/08/google-confirms-acquisition-of-everything-is-the-best-plannr/

======
tapp
TC's "guess" of 6 million dollars seems excessive for what sounds like a
talent acquisition. Would be curious to hear thoughts of those with more
experience.

